# Dr. Atomic



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know how many of you have ever heard of Dr.Atomic, some of you guys and gals that have been around growing for 20 yrs probably remember before the internet, when there wasn't ten million different breeders...there was a couple hand fulls of decent ones.  I want to give one of my favorites some credit, because it certainly is due him.

Dr Atomic, basicaly took the NL#5 to the next level, I believe he is the one who really had for along time the best NL available.  And still does for that matter IMO.  He took the NL from Amsterdam back in the late 80's and bred it with the North American variety to get an incredible line of NL Called Atomic NL...this bud was featured in Ed Rosenthals'  "Big Book of Buds 1" along with his Atomic Bubblegum.  

This is a guy who toured all over Afghanistan and India looking for the best hash back in the early 70's  There is a very interesting article about him, and his adventure through out those areas on his quest.  check it out here

hxxp://www.cannabisculture/articles/4762.html

The Doc has recently made some very potent crosses with his NL (solid Indica) with a half dozen sativas, like Haze, and Thai etc.

This guy is not out to get rich, he is not growing 50 different strains, chucking pollen at everything to mass produce millions of seeds.  He is definately not out to get rich, as he sells his seeds at a very reasonable price.  He only lets a very few distributers carry his genetics.  He grows only a select few strains, all based on his NL. There is only a half dozen that he concentrates on.  I'm not trying to be a sales man for the guy...just giving credit where credit is due.  If you want what I think to be the best NL#5...well you at least need to check out his site, and judge for yourself....If your looking for some high dollar femenized seeds this is not the place for you.  If you want to check out some killer genetics, that a stoner has been developing for the last 20 plus yrs...smoking what he grows...give it a look.  He also has a decent grow video on his site...it don't cost anything to look.  Peace

hxxp://dratomicseedbank.com


----------



## greenthoughts (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks l_f!

good reads

i 've been looking at that stuff for a while.  I think i'll get some of his gear in my next bean order.  Again thanks for the info!


----------



## vaggerbance (Dec 8, 2009)

L_F, 

You speak the truth man, I only tried his NL and Sensi Seeds but I definitely liked Dr. A's better, I had a better yield and better potency from his Northern Lights than Sensi's but both were very nice. 

I grew out his NL X Blueberry a few years ago and was very pleased with the results indoors and out. I had a pheno that had all the blueberry taste but had the yield of NL and structure of NL. Dr. A's warez are great from my experience, he loves to make hash, so most of his varieties really pack on the trichomes bcause thats what he is after, to make hash.


----------



## ninja farmer (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah wow thanks for the info.

I've only used attitude and am just realizing there is so much more


----------



## ninja farmer (Dec 10, 2009)

I got my eye on that blueberry jam!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

ninja farmer said:
			
		

> I got my eye on that blueberry jam!


 
You won't be disapointed!  Yeah he is definately a hash man...and you can tell when you grow his gear...crystals everywhere

Thanks for the comments guys, I was afraid this was going to go by not looked at for awhile....this guy Dr.A Just has Great genetics, and has been around a long time, and I don't think he gets recognised because 1) he doesn't do alot of advertising, 2) He doesn't mess with a zillion strains 3) He doesn't charge an arm and a leg, and alot of people for some reason think that if it doesn't cost into the triple digits, it must not be good.  Best Northern lights genetics out there period...My oppinion, and I have grown several other breeders gear.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 10, 2009)

buddy got gifted a pack of dr atomic's NL.. he's got a healthy looking one growing nicely now. should be going into bloom soon. 
we're both so hoping it's a female  heard nothing but good things about his stuff. (i keep telling him to take a cutting and kill our curiousity already  )


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

Even if it's a good male, he may want to keep it seperate from the others, this could be a good canidate to do some amazing crosses...if he is into breeding at all.  i have found a couple of the docs males to have crystals on them...I mean I wouldn't smoke it or anything...but alot of the "popular" hybrids avaliable have the NL#5 in their genetics...I mean in the 80's everyone was growing it.  Just a thought...if it's a girl I'm sure he will be happy, I have only ever seen 2 different pheno's from Dr A's NL and they are both good!  It's a very stable strain.


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 19, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> buddy got gifted a pack of dr atomic's NL.. he's got a healthy looking one growing nicely now. should be going into bloom soon.
> we're both so hoping it's a female  heard nothing but good things about his stuff. (i keep telling him to take a cutting and kill our curiousity already  )


 
just read this thread and it sounds good, these people are a wealth of knowledge and I for one am greatful!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974

l_f took your advice and went and checked out dr atomic think I may have a couple of strains to go with waiting for your opinions. the video is great!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 22, 2009)

allright bud, did you read in your thread that I said hemp depot raised the Dr. Atomic price to 90 bucks, from 75...that sucks, but it's still not bad considering it is IMO the best NL on the market.  I see Kind Seed still carries it for 75, but I need to find out about kind seed...lol, check on their rep.  I'll be getting with you!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

bumped it for ya loola.


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2010)

As a part of the History lesson, Neville Schoenmaker brought 9 NL seeds to Holland from the PNW. They were numbered 1 thru 9. When they were first listed for sale in The Seed Bank's catalog in 1983, they listed all 9 strains. Of these 9, only 3 really stood out. #2, #5, and #9. I always felt that #2 was the best, particularlly in regard to yield. #5 is about all anyone knows anymore. #2 is still around, but was given a different name. #9 was used in a number of crosses. Many breeders will not tell you which NL they used, simply because they don't know. Many good strains today have some NL in them. It was just one of those strains that has forever changed cannabis.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Umbra, I didn't know any of this ...where can a guy get the #2 or what is it called?  I would love to check it out.


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2010)

Dutch passions oasis


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll look into it.


----------

